# OWF/WRWA Banquet



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

*The OWF/WRWA Banquet will be held
Saturday, March 19, 2011 at 5:00pm at
The Christopher Columbus Hall
505 South Liberty Ave.
Alliance, OH 44601*

The banquet is open to all anglers and their family interested in joining the OWF.

The menu choices are:
12oz Grilled Strip Steak, Baked Potato or Rigatoni, Salad and Bread & Butter 
Baked Chicken Breast, Baked Potato or Rigatoni, Salad and Bread & Butter

The cost is $15.00 per person for steak, and $13 for chicken. Soft Drinks are included. 
There will also be a cash bar available. Doors open at 5:00pm with dinner being served at 6:00pm.

Please RSVP by mail with your check made payable to OWF by *March 1st*.
Please indicate the number attending, Steak or Chicken & Potato or Rigatoni per person.
*Mail RSVP/Payment to: OWF, 11344 Homestead, Alliance, OH 44601*​


----------



## Tabuki (Oct 20, 2005)

Is this where the awards are handed out for the 2010 Season?:Banane11:


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Tabuki said:


> Is this where the awards are handed out for the 2010 Season?:Banane11:


Yes. Awards will be handed out to the ILC and CBC from the 2010 season. 

We are also excited about the 2011 season and will be posting more information about it very soon.

Hope to see everyone there,
OWF


----------



## SB2 (Jun 9, 2009)

This is one of the best Banquets that I go to every year!! The Steak dinner is great, they have lots of raffle prizes and commaradere is great!!


----------



## OWF (Oct 15, 2009)

Just a reminder to get your menu choices in by *March 1st.*

Doors open at 5:00pm with dinner being served at 6:00pm.
There will also be a cash bar available. 

Awards will be handed out to the ILC and CBC from the 2010 season. Don't miss 
the great steak dinner, lots of raffle prizes and great camaraderie. 


*The OWF/WRWA Banquet will be held
Saturday, March 19, 2011 at 5:00pm at
The Christopher Columbus Hall
505 South Liberty Ave.
Alliance, OH 44601

Mail RSVP/Payment to by March 1st to:
OWF, 11344 Homestead, Alliance, OH 44601*​


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Steaks and food were great! Was great to see everyone and be able to relax and talk fishing before the season starts. Was my first time attending but will definitely try to attend in the future.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

We had a blast. The amount of time that the OWF crew did to put this on was just great. The plaques that were given out were some of the best plaques I have received. It was great to see all the normal guys and meet some new ones also. Thanks so much for a great time and cant wait till next year! Gary and Nicholas


----------

